# Outdoor 3D courses near Howell



## Zilla (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi guys! I have done a little research but didn't find anything real close. Does anyone know of any 3D courses that are open for drop in?
Would like to stay as close to home as I can. Thanks.
Zilla


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

were having a 3d shoot out in argentin this saturday..pm if interested!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Livingston Conservation or Gun Club also has a 3d course and there is also one off M-36 just a little ways from Chilson.. Not sure if it is Pinkney or Hamburg.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

^^ Hamburg


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

there is one coming up at Post 46 (or something like that). it is located on Dexter Townhall Rd which is near N. Territorial Rd. i will get back to you once i get the schedule from the garage, and confirm the date.

this particular shoot is HUNTING EQUIPMENT ONLY according to the note on the schedule.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

dsconnell said:


> Livingston Conservation or Gun Club also has a 3d course and there is also one off M-36 just a little ways from Chilson.. Not sure if it is Pinkney or Hamburg.


 open shoot is on sunday 9-4 I beleive, nice place to shoot.


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

> there is one coming up at Post 46 (or something like that). it is located on Dexter Townhall Rd which is near N. Territorial Rd.


The shoot is September 21.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Livingston Gun Club has a 3D shoot Saturday, Sept 27, from 8an to 2pm. Cost is $8.
Please visit our website for directions to the club, www.livingstongunclub.org


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

buck37 said:


> The shoot is September 21.


thanks buck37.....


----------

